# Our little buff baby!



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

We aquired a new kitten this past Tuesday! 

My mom had called me on Monday to ask what she should do about 2 little kittens that were living in the greenhouses at work. She was worried about them because the owners of the place would not want them around once they found out about them, and one of the kittens looked sick. So I went over there on tuesday to help her catch them, and we managed to get one of the little guys. (sadly, the other kitten dissapeared sometime monday night and hasn't been seen since)

He was so scared at first and was hissing and trying to bite anyone who got too close, but th didn't last long and now he's as sweet and cuddly as can be  

The vet said he looks to be about 5-6 weeks old. He doesn't have a name yet, so I'm hoping some of you have suggestions :wink: 



















the bunny checking out the new guy:


















more pics to come soon!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awwww! what a cutey, love his markings.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

oh, he's so cute, like a little ball of peach fuzz.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

horseplaypen said:


> oh, he's so cute, like a little ball of peach fuzz.


So are you really sure he's a he (since he's so young)...if you got it wrong then SHE could be Peaches or Peachy.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How absolutely cute! We fostered an orange kitty and she was named Prudence! Offical name was "Dear Prudence" (only oldsters on here will probably know where that came from.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, you found him in the greenhouse - and he's yellow, so how about "Sunny" You could spell it Sonny if it turns out he really is a little boy. If it turns out he's a she, you can keep the spelling Sunny.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> How absolutely cute! We fostered an orange kitty and she was named Prudence! Offical name was "Dear Prudence" (only oldsters on here will probably know where that came from.


Hey watch who yer calling an 'oldster' :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, what a cute kitten  , congrats :wink: . What's the story about Prudence, I don't get it? :?


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh my gosh, what a cute little baby!!!! (s)he looks SOOO much like my Aramis!!!!!!! Almost all the same makings and everything! I'll have to post some new pics of him to show how much a like they look!!! Such a precious baby, I hope the other kitten turns up and is ok!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> Aww, what a cute kitten  , congrats :wink: . What's the story about Prudence, I don't get it? :?


OK, I'll show my age....Dear Prudence is one of the lesser known Beatles songs. Not one you hear on the oldies stations all the time.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How precious!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

He's adorable, Nell!!! Will have to give a name some thought...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Name*

The kitty is adorable! What a cutie. For some reason, I looked at your picture and thought his name should be Rugby. Don't ask me why, because I've never thought of that as a name before.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments and name suggestions 
lunar, you should definately post some pictures of your kitty! I would love to see the comparison.

He still doesn't have a name yet. If it were only up to me, he'd have one, but Seth and I have agreed that we need to pick a name that we both like... and so far his best suggestion for a name is Little Dude (which I'm not particularly fond of, but its better than his other 2 suggestions). So keep those suggestions coming  

He has become quite comfortable with us now and his kitten side is really starting to show. I'd forgotten how much energy they have at that age! Trixie and Sadie are still keeping their distance, but warming up slowly. I would have thought Sadie would have wanted to be friends from the moment she saw him, since she loves everyone and everything...but I guess not...

Sadly, the other kitten has still been MIA since last week, so I'm afraid that one is probably a goner. Its gotten me a bit down, but I know I did what I could and helped the one, and that makes me feel pretty good.

Anyway, here are more pictures of him (I'm almost 100% certain that he actually is a male).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That next to last picture is ADORABLE. Love the green eyes. It's hard to tell from the photos...is he truly buff colored or is he light orange and white? I'm asking cause a friend of mine had an orange tabby that she called Orange Crush...but shortened it to just Crush. It's a guy kind of name if the color fits...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute  , how about Cheeto? (like Cheetos :wink: )


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK...so now that I'm on my home computer, he definitely looks more buff colored. How about Bailey (as in Irish Cream)?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's perfect! Works for either sex, too!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, the little guy finally has a name...!

Cheddar!

yup, like the cheese... how's that for unusual and silly? hehe  
The idea for it actually stemmed off of Des' suggestion for Cheeto :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hee, hee, cool name!  8)


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

When I was a young girl, I had a cat the exact same colour as "Cheddar", whom I named "Nifty" because I had never seen a cat that colour before and thought that it was such a nifty neat colour for a cat. Needless to say the name stuck. I still miss him. I'll see you at the bridge Nifty.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

That next to last pic is really cute. He is adorable! 
I like the name Sonny! That would be a cute name for him. I had a dog that color named Dexter and I like that name for male too! Or you could call him Jack. We are really liking having our Little Jack!


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

Oh how cute.


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Aww he is so precious!  He almost looks like my Gizmo...you can check out my pics under the title newbies here...in meet my kitty or just look at my signature.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

He is one lucky orphan kitten. And the name comes when it comes. He looks very happy and sweet!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Love the name Cheddar! :wink:


----------

